# I'm fed up of feeling sick and tired



## 39YrMumtoOne

I'm about 10weeks pregnant and really fed up of feeling so awful. Had morning sickness so bad that the doctor gave me anti-sickness drugs for it. They sorted out the sickness but made me sleep for 16 hours a day :sleep: (and dopey the rest of the time) so I had to stop taking them. Still feeling really tired (although only sleeping 10-12 hours a day now!) and over the last couple of days the nausea has come back (although I haven't been sick yet - fxd!). On top of it all I've put on 6lbs (probably because I'm doing nothing in the way of exercise and having to eat whatever I can stomach every 2 hours).

Sorry to be such a grump when I know a lot of you ladies would kill for symptoms, but seriously, when you've got them they aren't much fun!:nope:


----------



## dakron67

ah lov, i feel for you, im only about 6wks gone, but so blooming tired all the time (in 43 so dr has said it's proberly my age), n sickness has just kicked in over the last few days, not actually been sick yet but the feeling is over welming, i hav 2 children and was sick morning, noon n night with my daughter 4 about 7mths of the pregnancy, that was 14yrs ago, but she was a healthy 8lb 3oz baby, they sickness is a good sigh for the baby, so keep your chin up hun n look forward to the little bundle of fun you'll have in a few mths, it will all be worth it... good luck... donna xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

im so sorry what you're dealing with. 
I have been sick since 12 weeks (weird i know). As of now i am nearly 24 weeks and still vomiting. I have lost 8 pounds (from pre pregnancy weight). I have just now gained 2 of the 8 back that i lost. so im still 6 pounds in the hole, but everything looks good with the LO. The docs gave me anti-vomiting meds too, but they made me SOOO very constipated. Then when i finally would have a BM i nearly had to go to the ER because of how big it was :( sorry TMI. So they gave me Colace for that. But anyways, im starting to figure out that my vomiting is NOT bc of MS. Never was (which explains why it didn't start until 12 weeks). I have been checking my sugars before and after eating and immediatly before vomiting (if possible) and my sugar levels are only in the 50s! :shock: this is very bad! anything below 70 is bad. I do NOT believe it to be GD though, as my levels never go high. But at any rate, i have found hypoglycemia to be my problem and not actually MS. maybe it would be worth you checking it out? :shrug:
My docs are NOT the ones who caught onto this though. After having many unanswered questions, i started investigating on my own. 

I hope you feel better soon doll :flower: it is very nasty and i wouldn't wish vomiting like this on anyone :nope: Some days are better than others, but you will get through this. I just keep telling myself, im almost there..

ps, have you tried B6? that helped, very minimally for me in the early days.


----------



## Lotti1978

I know how you feel,. I started with all day nausea, extreme tiredness at 6 weeks, by 9 weeks the nausea has subsided as long as my blood sugar doesnt drop and I dont get too tired....Im sleeping silly hours and I wk full time which is soooo hard....

It should subside by the end of the 1st tri or before xxxxx


----------

